# Mosquito Lagoon reds!! 12-21



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

good report, looks like a great day, makes me wanna make the trip down again.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Done Deal,,, Just took the day off and driving down to fish it in the morning.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, first red on fly, that's great!  I hope they stay hungry cause I'll be over there tomorrow.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

nice reds!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice! Great day on the water...the water looks in super shape. And to get home to having your new basket waiting. Sweet. I am looking to get a basket for my new skiff. Where did you get this one? I recognize the SWC logo but don't see that they make a basket.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Nice! Great day on the water...the water looks in super shape.  And to get home to having your new basket waiting. Sweet.  I am looking to get a basket for my new skiff. Where did you get this one? I recognize the SWC logo but don't see that they make a basket.


Thanks ya it was a fun morning!! hopefully I'll be getting back out there in the next couple of days.. the basket was purchased from (skinny_water), heres a link to the baskets!! 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1283536161


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

great work!! thats line basket looks sick!! nice SWC sticker!


----------

